# Airtel coming up with VDSL2 Internet plans - groundbreaking 50mbps at Rs 8999



## Deblopper (Mar 29, 2010)

Recently we reported about Airtel's Internet plan upgrades and the introduction of new 4mbps 'Impatience' plans. At that point of time we had no idea that, Airtel will strike us with something so ground breaking in a couple of days. It is even hard for us to believe that we are not kidding...

Today Bharti Airtel is introducing two more internet plans, that utilize the VDSL2 (Very high speed Digital Subscriber Line 2) to provide amazing data transfer rate to its customers, at as much as 50mbps (yes, you read that right!). Check out the details for both of the plans -

=============================================
*VDSL2 Plans* ----    | 30mbps | 50mbps |

*Monthly Rental* - | Rs 7999 | Rs 8999 |

*Download Limit* - | ----         200GB ---        |

*Value Added Services (VAS)*:
 Parallel Ringing, Website Builder (Basic), PC Secure (Anti-Virus),
Online Storage, Unlimited Games on Demand 
 =============================================

Airtel is the first telecom brand to introduce VDSL2 technology for very  high speed wired internet connectivity. Being just a little more than an experimental implementation, only those peoples from Delhi and Gurgaon will be exposed to these plans.

If you are too overwhelmed to guess exactly how fast this connection is, let us give you a head start; you can download 1GB data in just 3 min with the 50mbps plan, and in little more than 4 min with the 30mbps one - got the figure?

Read the full article here...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2010)

Groundbreaking my foot. 200GB is the download limit. No USE.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 29, 2010)

well its a ground breaking price too...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2010)

What's the upload speed? The only use of 50mbps or so would be in upload sense but then FUP spoils it all.
Also after FUP is implemented? Speed is halved to 25mbps or is it thrown all the way back to 256Kbps  like in those 'Impatience' crap.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 29, 2010)

Download limit... The thorn in an otherwise beautiful rose...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2010)

dude airtel is not the first......tata introduced 100mbit/s FTTH long ago and then MTNL and BSNL introduced VDSL2+


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 29, 2010)

50mbps with just *200GB download limit*....................**** !!


----------



## Nithu (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow... that's really lightning fast... lol.
yea! but the limit is really low.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 30, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> dude airtel is not the first......tata introduced 100mbit/s FTTH long ago and then MTNL and BSNL introduced VDSL2+



Do you know what was MTNL d/l limit... *20GB*......they created a mockery of their plan by this offering. Airtel atleast gives sensible limit, if not a fesable price, but that will come down. 

Another  Plan called *Impatience plan* has been launched, with *4mbps d/l speed for 1800 with cap of 50GB/month * which is OK i guess for a start. Things are improving and would continue to do.... that is what is important....


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Apr 2, 2010)

Since when did Airtel begin offering "full" speeds? What is the contention ratio? What is the minimum we will get? On my 256kbps connection that I had with them 2 years back in Delhi, they said they will guarantee a minimum of 64, and the revolutionary people could not even give me that.. at times the speed will go even below 64kbps.. yes that is a small b.. not B.. i really wonder what the sustained speeds on these plans will be... 

BSNL on the other hand has never let me down in terms of speed.. 80-85 percent of my provisioned speed always there. That is something Airtel can never be trusted with.


----------

